# Martin Luther King Jr. Day 2018



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2018)

Remembering Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## AliceNWonderland (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2018)

Astounding to realize MLK was only 39 yrs old when he was killed.
I recall that day very clearly.  Not a good memory.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 15, 2018)

*I sometimes wonder what he would think of how things have changed, or not changed in the 50 years since his passing.  I am sure he would not be pleased at some of what has happened in our world.  Though I am sure that President Obama WAS a part of his dream.*


----------



## Olivia (Jan 15, 2018)

I've been wanting to post about this, but I was afraid of getting political. For sure it was a terrible tragedy and we'll never know what more could have been accomplished if he had lived much longer.

I'll take a chance.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 15, 2018)

He was a good President.  I was shell shocked for days at the events in Dallas that fateful day in 1963.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 16, 2018)

Martin Luther King, Jr. was not President.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 16, 2018)

That's why I hesitated to post that video.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 16, 2018)

Olivia said:


> That's why I hesitated to post that video.



Don't worry about it, Olivia. It's not political. You did nothing wrong.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 16, 2018)

~~~~~~


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 22, 2018)

If anyone has the opportunity, check out the MLK monument in DC. We go to DC almost every year, and all the monuments really hit us emotionally. A lot of good people who didn't have the chance to do even more..........


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 26, 2018)

In honor of Martin Luther King Jr.


----------

